# The world's first garden camping community



## landpirate (Sep 4, 2015)

Found this website earlier. it allows people to advertise their gardens for you to come and camp in. Although it is free to use the website I think that the garden owners do charge for you to camp. However, on reading the FAQ it seems that charges are kept pretty low.

I haven't actually used this website myself, so I cannot guarantee how good it is, but the concept looked interesting and I thought it might be useful to someone and they do seem to be all over the world.

http://campinmygarden.com/


----------



## creature (Sep 4, 2015)

wow..

wow....

this is bookmarked on the tabs..

let me know if you ever need yer back covered!!

thanks!!


----------



## MirandaLeigh (Sep 4, 2015)

Some places are soooooo expensive though! like 20-40$ a night?! Love the idea though!


----------



## landpirate (Sep 4, 2015)

MirandaLeigh said:


> Some places are soooooo expensive though! like 20-40$ a night?! Love the idea though!



ah that sucks, I think the problem is the garden owners are allowed to set their own prices. The website suggests a price guide of between $0-$10 but $40 is a joke.


----------



## Odin (Sep 4, 2015)

Looks like a good resource and for overseas. 
Though I'm blaming the rabbits if they got delicious carrots and celery. ::lurking::


----------



## Kal (Sep 5, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

